# New to live plants



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello,

I have a tank (10g) with a Batta, 4 Neon Tetras, and 4 Danios. I would like to try my hand at live plants in this tank. What would be a good plant for my needs? I have not had live plants in any of my tanks to this point.

Thanks *n1


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would go with java ferns and anubia. You can also add some moss to wood.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice...thank you!


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

I just started planting my 29 gallon tank. I have some Java fern and anubius, and they are doing well (if I say so myself).
I also got a moss ball, those are kind of fun to just roll around in there. Of course, your tank is only a 10 gallon one, and that might fill it too much for your taste...


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

mielikki said:


> I just started planting my 29 gallon tank. I have some Java fern and anubius, and they are doing well (if I say so myself).
> I also got a moss ball, those are kind of fun to just roll around in there. Of course, your tank is only a 10 gallon one, and that might fill it too much for your taste...


you can pack a 10g from what i learned in research...just gotta watch levels of chems. i heard it's best to do more than less plants to control algae. 

gotta make sure light can get through as well...get a goldfish to prune moss for u =).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on the light you have you can pack a 10 gal with as much as you want as long as you leave room for the fish to swim.

some of my 10's, but they do have about 4watts per gal on each one.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Those look really good. Do you use sand or rock on the bottom?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats just playsand as substrate.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Will the Java Fern be okay in a gravel substrate? Or should I pot it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It would do better if you tied it to a piece of wood or rock. You don't want to bury the rhizome.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice tanks that you got there susan


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, but they are no longer like that. Since the move and aquiring so many tanks I have made them into breeding tanks.


----------

